# Happy Birthday, Kangol!!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

to my beautiful baby White Dog, Kangol.







He is 6 years old today. I can't believe how fast these years have flown by and I don't know what I would do without him. He is my shadow and I wouldn't trade him for anything. Happy Birthday my Kangol Kangaroo Bobo Fett White Animal.

























































​


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

AWWWW HAPPY birthday My white doggy  If that lauren lady dont make you a cake you can run away to my house n I will  6years huh ? he dont look it , looking good.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> AWWWW HAPPY birthday My white doggy  If that lauren lady dont make you a cake you can run away to my house n I will  6years huh ? he dont look it , looking good.


Awwww thank you, Rangel Dangel!







[email protected] run away to my house. Yupp 6 yrs old.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG look how small he was!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hims was a little baby!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

bunny says happy birthday.. you hunk


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Diggit said:


> bunny says happy birthday.. you hunk


Thank you, Bunny!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kangol!!!!!!!! Lauren give him a hug and kiss from me! And give him a treat and tell him it's from me too.  ha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Happy Birthday Kangol!!!!!!!! Lauren give him a hug and kiss from me! And give him a treat and tell him it's from me too.  ha


Thank you, Wingding!!! Much love!!


----------



## NobleQnz (Feb 17, 2011)

happy birthday kangol... love the pics ..the smirnoff bottle one is funny, good job great looking boy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof::woof::woof:Happy Birthday Kangol!!:woof::woof::woof:

Hope you have a great day. 6 yrs old wow. Have your mom give you a hug and a kiss for me.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

happy b day from me an deja


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birfffday pimpin


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww there's my white dog, HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY KANGOL 

I hope you have an awesome awesome day, BIG HUGS and tons of love from me


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

~ Happy Birthday mi Kangol ~ 
You big mushie White boy you smooches and hugs handsome!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pretty Boy!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thanks for posting Kangol's birthday pics*

It is always so much fun seeing Kangol's pictures - Happy Birthday to him!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

HAPPY BARK DAY Angel! Here's to many, many more


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww happpy birthday Kangol!!! (hugsss)


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, this guy knows how to party! Give him a treat from us!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kangol  he was the most adorable puppy EVER!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

6 really, he doesn't look a day over 2 lol  Happy birthday beautiful boy.
Give my Bobo lots of lovins for me k :hug:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kang-ler!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kangol!!!! That's exactly what I looked like on my last birthday. Ok, that exactly what I looked like last Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

BEST DOG EVER!!! love this boy!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome white boy!!! :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx says cheers with a deer antler. Give him a hug from my family


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NobleQnz said:


> happy birthday kangol... love the pics ..the smirnoff bottle one is funny, good job great looking boy.





MY MIKADO said:


> :woof::woof::woof:Happy Birthday Kangol!!:woof::woof::woof:
> 
> Hope you have a great day. 6 yrs old wow. Have your mom give you a hug and a kiss for me.





DeJa said:


> happy b day from me an deja





Mach0 said:


> Happy birfffday pimpin





apbtmom76 said:


> awwww there's my white dog, HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY KANGOL
> 
> I hope you have an awesome awesome day, BIG HUGS and tons of love from me





DueceAddicTed said:


> ~ Happy Birthday mi Kangol ~
> You big mushie White boy you smooches and hugs handsome!!





Roxy_Nie said:


> Happy Birthday Pretty Boy!!





outlaw josey said:


> It is always so much fun seeing Kangol's pictures - Happy Birthday to him!





Saint Francis said:


> HAPPY BARK DAY Angel! Here's to many, many more





N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww happpy birthday Kangol!!! (hugsss)





DMTWI said:


> Awesome, this guy knows how to party! Give him a treat from us!





r0ckah0l1c said:


> Happy Birthday Kangol  he was the most adorable puppy EVER!





kg420 said:


> 6 really, he doesn't look a day over 2 lol  Happy birthday beautiful boy.
> Give my Bobo lots of lovins for me k :hug:





Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Happy Birthday Kang-ler!





Elvisfink said:


> Happy Birthday Kangol!!!! That's exactly what I looked like on my last birthday. Ok, that exactly what I looked like last Saturday!!!!!





Aireal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> BEST DOG EVER!!! love this boy!!!





Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Happy birthday handsome white boy!!! :woof:





American_Pit13 said:


> Happy Birthday!





00 S/C Lightning said:


> Onyx says cheers with a deer antler. Give him a hug from my family










so much to all of you for the birthday wishes. Kangol says,







all!!!!! I have reached my maximum rep for the last 24 hours apparently so if you didn't get any from me I'll do it tomorrow. lol You guys are great thanks again!


----------

